# Book Recommendation



## fatboyflyer (Mar 2, 2010)

I plan on buying a basic set of tools from RLT with the intention of doing a little light restoration work on some watches. I think it will just be work on the case and face, nothing too taxing with regard movements etc. I wondered if anyone who has been in the same position could recommend a good book on the subject?

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

Try: Practical Watch Repairing by Donald de Carle, i found it really usefull


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

'the watch repairers manual' by Henry B.Fried


----------



## fatboyflyer (Mar 2, 2010)

Watch-nut said:


> Try: Practical Watch Repairing by Donald de Carle, i found it really usefull


Excellent, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## fatboyflyer (Mar 2, 2010)

pugster said:


> 'the watch repairers manual' by Henry B.Fried


Thanks for the recommendation here too. The cheapest used copy I can find on Amazon is Â£115, so I'll take that to mean it is a highly regarded book!


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Watch-nut said:


> Try: Practical Watch Repairing by Donald de Carle, i found it really usefull


+1


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

When purchasing these type of books you will find that the older ones go for money because they become more of a collectors item, for what you (and i ) want to get out of these books, its better to get the latest version as they have been updated over the years.

Please anyone tell me if this is not the case, but i would always go for the latest published version which are less to buy.

Good luck

Jonathan


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

fatboyflyer said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > 'the watch repairers manual' by Henry B.Fried
> ...


mmm, my version is like a photocopied paperback version and cost about Â£15 iirc, cant remember where the hell i got it from tho , as for versions yes get the latest if possible tho tbh all watches works on the same principal obvioulsy diff types(mechanical/quartz/tuning fork etc) ,so when just starting out any book will do to give you the basic principals.


----------



## fatboyflyer (Mar 2, 2010)

jnash said:


> When purchasing these type of books you will find that the older ones go for money because they become more of a collectors item, for what you (and i ) want to get out of these books, its better to get the latest version as they have been updated over the years.
> 
> Please anyone tell me if this is not the case, but i would always go for the latest published version which are less to buy.
> 
> ...


In this case strangely the 1949 version was available for a little less than the 1986 version at Â£100, but it's difficult to tell the norm with Amazon Merchants automatic pricing calculations. I generally go for the recent cheaper editions also.


----------



## allenforster (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a small book called Watch Repairing as a Hobby by D W Fletcher (1968) which is great (I am a novice). I have read the Donald de Carle book but I would be interested in a more modern one if anyone has any recommendations. I know that the way watches work has not changed but repair techniques, tools, and materials must have?

Thanks, Allen


----------



## Prophecy88 (Feb 16, 2012)

Definitely recommend 'Practical Watch Repairing' by Donald de Carle


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't know about the other books mentioned, but I bought 'The watch repairer's manual' by Henry B.Fried and, while it's full of great technical information, it's pretty hard going if you're a novice. I don't think it's your best bet if all you are going to be doing is a bit of case refinishing, fitting new crystals etc. There are pictorial/video guides out there on the internet for that kind of stuff which I found much easier to take in.


----------

